# Suspension Corrected Rigid MTB Fork 26" Vee Brake



## ChrisEyles (17 Nov 2015)

The forks on my MTB are on their way out, and I'd like to try out a rigid pair next >

Looking for the following: 

Axle-to-Crown in the range 440mm - 455mm
Brake bosses for 26" wheel with vee brakes
200mm (or longer) steerer

A pair of old Kona Project 2 forks in the 440mm length would be perfect if anyone has any kicking around! Anything else that fits the above criteria should do the job though.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2015)

http://www.googleadservices.com/pag...fksuindk&utm_campaign=product%2Blisting%2Bads


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Nov 2015)

Yep, something like that would be perfect (also cheaper than they've got in my LBS)! 

Just wanted to see if anyone has any old ones kicking around before going out and buying a brand new set.


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Nov 2015)

This one also looks pretty good if I end up going for a new one: 

http://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/frames-forks-c6/rigid-forks-c51/surly-1x1-cr-mo-rigid-fork-p36


----------

